

Facelift: MyClean - todayiamme
http://kyrobeshay.com/post/49864838121/facelift-myclean

======
berberous
Great job. I actually thought about using them previously due to the good
reviews, but did not want to ever have to look at their hideous old site. I'm
going to try them out now!

------
ricardobeat
Nice work. Would be interesting to see the impact on conversions.

Some implementation critique:

\- there is a small delay between moving the slider or selecting service
level, and the price updating. It's not long enough to pretend it's doing work
on the server, but enough to look 'broken' and a little annoying.

\- the testimonial picture transition looks harsh, I believe a cross-fade
effect would be more appropriate.

------
misrusse
Awesome work Kyro

------
mkbrody
Nice job Kyro!

